# 310G walk-around pics...



## Chris707 (Dec 8, 2004)

FWIW, a few detail pix of a 310G that has taken up long-term residence ;-) in the area thanks to a gas main replacement program...

<IMG SRC="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-1.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-2.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-3.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-4.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-5.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-6.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-7.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-8.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-9.jpg">
<img src="http://www.dataviewbooks.com/310-11.jpg">

Chris
--------------------------------------------
Construction Vehicle Photo CD
http://www.dataviewbooks.com/constr.html


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great pics, Chris707. What kind of camera are you shooting with? 

Dial-uppers beware!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Boy, Chris another series of beautiful and detailed pictures. Wish I had a broad band connection so it wouldn’t take me so long to download them. But what the heck, I’m retired, I’ve got nothing better to do than download ’em.

Looks like y’all might have a few ******** there in Moon Township, Penn. Well, at least, one working on the bucket of the backhoe. Is that not a piece of wire in the end of the rod holding the wide scoop onto the main bucket? Used instead of lynch pin? Second picture down. 

My wife says, if you are going to keep showing detail pictures of tractors, you are going to have to start giving them a good washing to remove all the grease or else I going to be barred from looking at them. She insist that I’m getting grease on my clothes from somewhere. Hope she doesn’t find out where it is really coming from --- I’ll be barred from working on my own tractors.

:cpu:


----------

